# House



## Nightintodream (Sep 5, 2007)

its not fare house is over for another seson but im happy people in australia are going to be seeing it at the same time as the people in the us yay


----------



## mushroomscout89 (Sep 5, 2007)

Not lupus.


----------



## Poink (Sep 6, 2007)

The third season is not out yet in France
I could haxxx it but I won't.

House is sexy and I did an erotic about him once.
Really... weird :


----------



## koutoni (Sep 6, 2007)

[size=medium][align=center]IT'S NOT FUCKIN' LUPUS.  *pops vicodin*[/align][/size]


----------



## Nightintodream (Sep 6, 2007)

lupus??? im confused did i spell something rong


----------



## xtinexcore (Sep 6, 2007)

It's never lupus...!

Just bought the third season and can't wait for the fourth.  This time I'm actually caught up so I can be all uber geeky and catch the new episode every week without being lost.


----------



## Litre (Sep 7, 2007)

September 25th for us yanks. o/


----------



## Nightintodream (Sep 7, 2007)

ohhhh lupus i get it now like you know XP


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## Contagious (Sep 8, 2007)

XD, that's so true, they use to say lupus all the time...

I love House, I watch it on french tv, but it's late in the evening, that's bad >.>


----------



## Nightintodream (Sep 10, 2007)

poor kitty


----------



## adambomb (Sep 21, 2007)

"im gay.....OH...not the info you wanted"


----------



## Nightintodream (Sep 21, 2007)

now that was random im gay to


----------



## Feriger (Sep 21, 2007)

lol
why are all doctor related shows
ER, Greys anatomy, ect...
All focus on relationships and like 
"Oh docter I love you!!! marry me!!!! I want you babies!!!!!"

When House Recognizes actual disorders and stuff and try to cure it..I think house is one of my favorite shows becasue its dramatic and just a really good show..
~Huge lorey (think i spelled that right) is a great actor~


----------



## westiebetch (Sep 21, 2007)

It's Hugh Laurie. 

House is my second favorite show, after CSI. If CSI didn't have Grissom and Sara, House would be #1. NEW SEASON STARTS LIKE, NEXT WEEK


----------



## writer4furr (Sep 21, 2007)

House rocks.  CSI rocks.. but because of Grissom, Nick and Greggo.
Mythbusters rocks.
House rocks, and the new season is ALMOST HERE!! That's soo awesome.
We are Lupus.  We will furinate you.


----------



## Aden (Sep 22, 2007)

I think the thing I like most about that show is the random small cases in which House ridicules the idiots. Lawl.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Oct 1, 2007)

House is what I own a television for. One of my friends said I reminded them of him once because I walk with a limp and insult people and things with witty remarks and I always assume that I'm being lied to by people.


----------



## Nightintodream (Oct 1, 2007)

it is true every one lies if i meet a person that doesnt i must be dead


----------



## ozzyroo89 (Oct 4, 2007)

yey house is back for an other seson it owns he has to get new staff... this is my fav show, then all saints and 
blue heelers. but ch7 in all there wizdom took it off the air  

but in a way thats good becourse it was on in the same time slot as House.


----------



## DarkclawTheDragon (Oct 5, 2007)

I like house so much I'm buying there seasons as they come out so all I need to do is get there 3rd season then wait for the fourth.


----------



## Nightintodream (Oct 7, 2007)

all saints isent bad but not my cup of tea but blue healers is good


----------



## ozzyroo89 (Oct 8, 2007)

its not fair the chaser is on the same time as House... there both so good 

Nightintodream, do u get "The Chaser" on abc in QLD?


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 10, 2007)

my fav episode has to be where the kid swallows a toothpick and they diagnose him with a million  diseases   
but it was just a toothpick lol >.<


----------



## Nightintodream (Oct 12, 2007)

ya it get it but i whatch house and pod cast chasers yay for free tv downlodes Xp


----------



## pinkplushii (Oct 12, 2007)

silvertwilight said:
			
		

> my fav episode has to be where the kid swallows a toothpick and they diagnose him with a million  diseases
> but it was just a toothpick lol >.<



OMG! XD I almost forgot about that episode! Yeah, the end of that episode was just a big "WTF" moment. 

I have no clue which one is my favorite. I really liked the 2nd season finale. His eyeball popped out! :lol: And the one episode where this kid thought aliens were after him was pretty wild too.


----------



## Roiyaru Inu (Feb 4, 2008)

House is the only show I watch that isn't animated. ^^; Love it. Hugh Laurie kicks ass. My mate says I look kinda like Wilson. XP
I own all 3 seasons on DVD, watch them all the time. Season 4 is really good too. ^^


----------



## Devolger555 (Apr 6, 2008)

Dr. House RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Flabbergasted Breakdancer (Apr 6, 2008)

I wasn't aware when House started who Laurie was. When I saw him on Leno with his accent I almost blew a blood vessele comprehenidng that voice comeing out of Dr. House's body.


----------



## Roiyaru Inu (Apr 7, 2008)

LOL yes alot of people don't realise that Hugh is Bitish and not American. ^^ Just goes to show what a hell of a good actor he is.


----------



## Kyoujin (Apr 8, 2008)

I love House. <3 I've never seen past Season 3 though.. or whenever he starts to change out his team. ;[

He's so handsome. ;o


----------



## Roiyaru Inu (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah thats the end of season 3. Its great how he gets his new team though. X3
New episode on the 28th! XDDD


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 8, 2008)

"Doctor House!"
"It's not lupus."
"We know."
"And your mom can suck a mean dick."
"WHAT?!"
"*lol's at him*"

It gets kind of repetitive, like most shows. It's always some huge emergency, House is cracked out on pills, blah blah, Wilson tries to act like his mother, the patient lives or dies, and someone is always struggling with some secret bullshit.


----------



## Eevee (Apr 8, 2008)

So..  hospitals have a lot of sick people and the characters have consistent personalities?


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 8, 2008)

Eevee said:
			
		

> So..  hospitals have a lot of sick people and the characters have consistent personalities?



Yeah, it's kind of like that.

It would be more interesting if all the characters died of AIDS or SARS or were mowed down by Mafia hitmen except for that one girl House had the hots for. She'd have his love child, who would eventually grow up to become a doctor, who would go work on ER.


----------



## RedVein (Apr 9, 2008)

accualy, it once was lupus.
I forgot what eppisode it was in, but it was lupus.


----------



## Devolger555 (Apr 9, 2008)

he plays in dr. slippery too 
thats an doc serie in uk


----------



## RedVein (Apr 9, 2008)

Trvia: In friend in the eppisode where Rachel is going to go to London to tell Ross that she still loves him. The person sitting next to her is house... and something I didn't know... he has a british accent.


----------



## Roiyaru Inu (Apr 9, 2008)

Yep and he was in and old British Comedy called Jeeve's and Wooster. and then did a comedy show called A Bit of Fry and Laurie. X3
http://youtube.com/watch?v=__DrJI7mTHQ

http://youtube.com/watch?v=sXNd99IhdmA (thats the clip of him on Friends) X3


----------



## JamestheDoc (Jul 19, 2008)

I enjoy House, though I don't often get to catch it, when I do I love it.  He's such a meanie, but everyone loves him!   And he's always right about everything, he's so full of himself.  I'm not like House though, I can't be mean, I don't have it in me, I'm a soft and sensitive doctor... like... JD from Scrubs... T w T


----------

